# Fin de vie des PBG4 ?



## lamiredodo (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Intitulé un peu provoc', mais effectivement j'ai plusieurs retours d'expériences de PBG4 sous 10.4 qui après nous avoir rendu moultes et moultes services (5 ans de moyenne d'âge) montrent des signes de fatigue qui "agacent" de plus en plus. 
Pourtant ceux sont des machines régulièrement entretenus via Onyx dont la mémoire a été boosté (2Go pour moi) dont les DD ont été changé, mais ils semblent en fin de vie : notamment sur Internet où les vidéos ressemblent toutes à des powerpoint (à peu prés nikel pour le son, mais l'image ne suit pas) et le mutli-tâches est problématique car la saisie du texte ressemble de plus en plus à de la machine à écrire pour ce qui est de l'affichage des caractères.

Plusieurs pistes ont été cherché : carte airport défaillante, carte graphique exténué, processeur éreinté...mais rien de bien concluent.

J'ai donc appel à la communauté pour savoir si ce syndrome observé, l'est également de tous ! Bien sûr si vous avez des conseils pour y remédier je suis preneur (passé à 10.5 ?) !


----------



## SadChief (2 Février 2010)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Intitulé un peu provoc', mais effectivement j'ai plusieurs retours d'expériences de PBG4 sous 10.4 qui après nous avoir rendu moultes et moultes services (5 ans de moyenne d'âge) montrent des signes de fatigue qui "agacent" de plus en plus.
> Pourtant ceux sont des machines régulièrement entretenus via Onyx dont la mémoire a été boosté (2Go pour moi) dont les DD ont été changé, mais ils semblent en fin de vie : notamment sur Internet où les vidéos ressemblent toutes à des powerpoint (à peu prés nikel pour le son, mais l'image ne suit pas) et le mutli-tâches est problématique car la saisie du texte ressemble de plus en plus à de la machine à écrire pour ce qui est de l'affichage des caractères.
> ...


Léopard - et surtout faire un "clean install".
Je répète: en aucun cas, installer par dessus :hein:
Léopard n'utilise qu'environ 300-350 Mo RAM. Avec les 2 Go ça va tourner comme un charme 
Perso j'ai aussi un iBook G4 1.33 GHz 1.25 Go RAM, ça marche à merveille sous 10.5.8


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Février 2010)

celui du fiston fonctionne toujours très bien en 10.5.8 et pour le moment il n'a nécessité qu'un changement de batterie. Il a retrouvé de la vigueur après un clonage sur DD externe puis réinstallation
cordialement JP


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> celui du fiston fonctionne toujours très bien en 10.5.8 et pour le moment il n'a nécessité qu'un changement de batterie. Il a retrouvé de la vigueur après un clonage sur DD externe puis réinstallation
> cordialement JP



Oui parfois il suffit de ça, surtout si on a fait une maj.


----------



## uranium (2 Février 2010)

Mon PowerBook G4 12' tourne comme un charme, et pourtant je n'ai fait que lui rajouter de la RAM (1,25 Go en tout, et DD d'origine). Il tourne sous Leopard 10.5.8 (clean install) et c'est vrai que celui-ci est plus lent que Tiger sur une petite configuration comme la mienne.

Cependant je lance OnyX régulièrement et le multitâche marche du feu de Dieu (je jongle souvent entre Safari, Adium, Spotify, NeoOffice et Transmission).

Le seul problème un peu gênant concerne la lecture de vidéos saccadées sur YouTube lorsque celles-ci sont de trop haute qualité 

Mon ordi a quasiment 5 ans d'âge, mais il me rend toujours de fiers services.


----------



## lamiredodo (14 Mars 2010)

Je relance ce sujet car je me suis décidé à passer à Léopard (mais pas "snow leopard)...et grosse désillusion car au début de l'install', j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que OSX ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur !!
J'ai raté une étape, il y a une démarche particulière ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2010)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Je relance ce sujet car je me suis décidé à passer à Léopard (mais pas "snow leopard)...et grosse désillusion car au début de l'install', j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que OSX ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur !!
> J'ai raté une étape, il y a une démarche particulière ?



Donnes nous en plus sur la configuration et la bête  sinon difficile de répondre


----------



## lamiredodo (14 Mars 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Donnes nous en plus sur la configuration et la bête  sinon difficile de répondre



C'est un PB G4, 1.5 GHZ avec 2 GO DDR SDRAM et DD de 160GO...d'autres précisions ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Mars 2010)

As tu assez de place sur le DD ?


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2010)

lamiredodo a dit:


> C'est un PB G4, 1.5 GHZ avec 2 GO DDR SDRAM et DD de 160GO...d'autres précisions ?



Et le DVD de Leopard, il vient d'où ? S'il est de couleur grise, tu peux laisser tomber. Il faut une licence universelle (DVD noir).


----------



## tonrain (14 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,
je pencherais plutôt sur le support d'installation. S'agit-il d'un DVD d'installation acheté en magasin, ou celui venant d'une autre machine ? On reconnaît les premiers recouvert d'un "X" noir sur fond "aurora", quand aux seconds: ils sont gris. Si ton DVD d'installation vient d'une autre machine, cela ne pourra jamais marcher: ils sont bloqués pour ne fonctionner que sur la machine avec laquelle ils ont été livré.

Cordialement.


----------



## lamiredodo (14 Mars 2010)

Il s'agit d'un DVD avec licence universelle, je connais les limitations de licence d'Apple...
J'ai 45 GO d'espace disponible sur mon DD, c'est largement suffisant, non ?
J'ai simplement inséré le DVD puis redémarré : il faut faire d'autre manip' ?


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2010)

Tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *c* enfoncée, et il t'indique ce message ?


----------



## lamiredodo (14 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *c* enfoncée, et il t'indique ce message ?



J'insère le DVD et c'est lui qui me demande de redémarrer...après il démarre sur le DVD puis message...


----------

